
Toucan: high-level Clojure library for defining application models and DB access - cammsaul
https://github.com/metabase/toucan
======
cammsaul
This library started out as DB and model layer utility functions for Metabase
([https://github.com/metabase/metabase](https://github.com/metabase/metabase)),
and after a couple years of improving them we think they might be useful to
others too, so we've spun them out into a separate library :)

